

Cyborg Unplug - grief
http://plugunplug.net/

======
JoshTriplett
If this actually works, it's a security hole in both the devices in question
and the wifi access point, for allowing a random device on the network to
break its connection and block access.

Detecting devices by MAC address and warning about them makes sense, but it
should not be possible to block a device without cooperation from the access
point, and the description on this site makes it clear that that isn't the
case.

~~~
readerrrr
They do say that "blocking" access points you aren't the owner of might be
illegal.

I guess this is functionally similar to ddos.

------
striking
They have a mode allegedly capable of disconnecting Glass from its owner's
tethered phone WiFi. If you do that to someone wearing Glass, I believe you're
no better than the so-called 'Glassholes' you're fighting against.

------
jschwartzi
I wonder if it's possible to use this on someone else's open network? EG, I
walk into Starbucks, plug this into the wall, and deauth everyone else's
devices?

~~~
finnn
You could do that easily with mdk3 - Actually from what I've seen this is just
mdk3-in-a-box

